

Show HN: NSA developer recruiting video - justinelof
http://www.nsa.gov/public_info/media_center/careers/video/WorkatNSATechPerspective/index.html

======
codeusa
This has to be a parody.

~~~
justinelof
Thats what I thought too.... but then, I don't know a way to fake the URL.
It's legit as far as I can tell.

------
theflubba
Crazy smart.

